# X-99



## DarkLightStar (Apr 7, 2016)

I've been using it for recurve strings for a while now. 

I like it very much. It's stable. Seems to be low mass. Not outrageously waxy. 

I think you'll like it!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

A recurve?! That's interesting. I didnt think these newer blend materials weren't good for a recurve. 
I had always been told a recurve or long bow needed a material that had a little "stretch" to it? You have me curious about this.... glad to know you haven't experienced any issues with the bow! Any insite on this is appreciated !

I laid up a string last night and let it stretch overnight. I usually dont need to stretch overnight but since this is new to me I want to see how it reacts. It is small.... I worry 26 strands may be a little too small. We'll see . It is definitely NOT real waxy.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes I made a small sample string after Huntinskr told me that others have been using the same thread count as Fury material. 28-30 for strings, 30-32 for cables and 18-20 for yokes. I also noticed it not nearly as waxy as 452x. Not real sure I like it as well as 452x as far as building with but I have not made a set of strings yet out of the 99x. It doesn't seem to be as easy to work with but that may be because of its small diameter. The true test for me will be how durable it is.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

TN ARCHER said:


> A recurve?! That's interesting. I didnt think these newer blend materials weren't good for a recurve.
> I had always been told a recurve or long bow needed a material that had a little "stretch" to it? You have me curious about this.... glad to know you haven't experienced any issues with the bow! Any insite on this is appreciated !
> 
> I laid up a string last night and let it stretch overnight. I usually dont need to stretch overnight but since this is new to me I want to see how it reacts. It is small.... I worry 26 strands may be a little too small. We'll see . It is definitely NOT real waxy.


I've used the older BCY X for recurve strings and it worked very well, very quiet on the shot and didn't stress the limbs that I could tell. I suspect the much lower poundage on the string at brace height keeps the Vectran material from coming into play and you still have the regular elasticity of the HMPE material in the string. 

I should mention that I didn't do the regular stretching routine for the recurve strings when I made them that I do do on compound cables. I just took it to 200lbs or so and put on the final servings after twisting to length and that was it. On a recurve string, the pre-stretching isn't critical like it is on a compound cable or string, where the final length of the string really has to be within 1/16" of spec length if not just totally spot on if you want it done right. A recurve can deal with much more length change and creep than that before it becomes a bother..... 

lee.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

lees said:


> I've used the older BCY X for recurve strings and it worked very well, very quiet on the shot and didn't stress the limbs that I could tell. I suspect the much lower poundage on the string at brace height keeps the Vectran material from coming into play and you still have the regular elasticity of the HMPE material in the string.
> 
> I should mention that I didn't do the regular stretching routine for the recurve strings when I made them that I do do on compound cables. I just took it to 200lbs or so and put on the final servings after twisting to length and that was it. On a recurve string, the pre-stretching isn't critical like it is on a compound cable or string, where the final length of the string really has to be within 1/16" of spec length if not just totally spot on if you want it done right. A recurve can deal with much more length change and creep than that before it becomes a bother.....
> 
> lee.


That's good info. I appreciate it thanks for sharing. Would this be the same procedure for an Oneida bow? I've got an old Tomcat and this peaked my interest.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

cruizerjoy said:


> That's good info. I appreciate it thanks for sharing. Would this be the same procedure for an Oneida bow? I've got an old Tomcat and this peaked my interest.


Not sure, as I'm not sure how exacting the Oneida bows are about the length of the main string. Personally, I'd make that one using compound techniques (full stretch at 300lbs, finished length to 1/16" of spec, etc) as a CYA thing just in case it does happen to be a critical dimension. And/or if you wanted to use a peep on it too. But you'd probably have to find out from Oneida about that and what materials are allowed, etc. 

yeah it looks kinda sorta like a recurve bow but it definitely aint a recurve bow so I'd check.... 

lee.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

lees said:


> Not sure, as I'm not sure how exacting the Oneida bows are about the length of the main string. Personally, I'd make that one using compound techniques (full stretch at 300lbs, finished length to 1/16" of spec, etc) as a CYA thing just in case it does happen to be a critical dimension. And/or if you wanted to use a peep on it too. But you'd probably have to find out from Oneida about that and what materials are allowed, etc.
> 
> yeah it looks kinda sorta like a recurve bow but it definitely aint a recurve bow so I'd check....
> 
> lee.


 Probably a good idea to contact the manufacturer. Thanks for the response.


----------



## DarkLightStar (Apr 7, 2016)

TN Archer,

Yes, I'm using 24 strands on a 44lb limb and have had no issues for months. Hundreds of shots a day. Like lees said, before that I used BCY-X on numerous limbs and had no issues either. 

The performance gains and minimal stretch and creep are worth it, to me.

Have you made your string with it yet?


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

DarkLightStar said:


> TN Archer,
> 
> Yes, I'm using 24 strands on a 44lb limb and have had no issues for months. Hundreds of shots a day. Like lees said, before that I used BCY-X on numerous limbs and had no issues either.
> 
> ...


You must be using larger diameter center serving material other wise nock fit would have to be pretty loose. I would agree though that 24 strands should be plenty strong enough for a lower poundage bow. I don't how ever think that would be enough on a 70 or 80 pound speed bow. Jmho


----------



## DarkLightStar (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm using .021 Angel Majesty served pretty tight to fit a large throat Easton pin nock.

24 strands is probably overkill, but I think its important that the string absorb the energy as efficiently as possible. You can always turn up the weight on the bolts. (This is for a recurve)

For a compound, I'd probably stick to 452X. It has more of the qualities I'd want in a compound string and is very tried and true.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

DarkLightStar said:


> TN Archer,
> 
> Yes, I'm using 24 strands on a 44lb limb and have had no issues for months. Hundreds of shots a day. Like lees said, before that I used BCY-X on numerous limbs and had no issues either.
> 
> ...


This is good to know. I've never had a need to make a recurve string but if I do I wont hesitate to make it from some good materials. 

I have it ready to serve but that's as far as I've gotten. Been a busy weekend...
It didnt "stretch" much, maybe 3/32. I'm not crazy about the diameter. I guess just use to a little thicker material. Not crazy about it being low in wax. I know! Call me crazy.... but I like a material with a little wax to it. Just a preference I guess.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

TN ARCHER said:


> This is good to know. I've never had a need to make a recurve string but if I do I wont hesitate to make it from some good materials.
> 
> I have it ready to serve but that's as far as I've gotten. Been a busy weekend...
> It didnt "stretch" much, maybe 3/32. I'm not crazy about the diameter. I guess just use to a little thicker material. Not crazy about it being low in wax. I know! Call me crazy.... but I like a material with a little wax to it. Just a preference I guess.


I'm kind of leaning the same direction. The tags seem to want to spread apart and shred when doing end loops. Hard to explain but I don't think I will get anymore of it. When dewaxing the bundles there is plenty of wax on it but it sure doesn't feel like it when laying out the string. So far there is a learning curve with this material.


----------



## DarkLightStar (Apr 7, 2016)

This isn't very scientific (and BCY could come in at anytime and tell me what's what), but I have a few different spools of X99 and there are different levels of wax on the material. Electric blue, electric red, and black have a fair amount of wax. Flo yellow has a little bit. Normal red and white have very little. If you're doing tag end serving, I can see how this material would be very problematic, as cruizerjoy noted, because the ends tend to shred very easily. 

If you're doing an endless loop configuration, it isn't a problem. But I'm guessing that many of you are serving for or thinking about serving for compounds.

I do stretch my strings to about 400lbs. I do this untwisted and also at final twist. It's a very stable and durable material and doesn't seem prone to fuzziness. As a recurve material, it's fantastic.

For a compound, I shoot 452X. It doesn't move, is quite waxy...all of the stuff that a compound shooter would want.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Im using flo green and its pretty low wax. And i had to keep waxing the tags so the wouldnt separate or shred so bad. 26 strands was a little small. HAd to use .021 center and lay the tag under that to get good nock fit. 

Laid up a 28 strand and its stretching overnight...


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Had to scrap the 28 strand string. Eventhough I did finish it to check finished diameter and center serving nick fit. Still had to go with .021 (I use Bohning double lock nicks and the have a pretty good size throat). 

I now have a 30 strand string relaxing after stretching overnight. Note: No additional "stretch" from 1.5 hours to 13 hours!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Its official... I dont like this material.


----------



## DarkLightStar (Apr 7, 2016)

Unfortunate. If you're making compound strings I'd stick with 452X.

As for recurve strings, it's fantastic stuff.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

DarkLightStar said:


> Unfortunate. If you're making compound strings I'd stick with 452X.
> 
> As for recurve strings, it's fantastic stuff.


It's not the materials fault. I'm sure it would with stand any punishment a compound could throw its way. Its "my" process that doesnt agree with the material or vise versa. 

It's tough to beat 452x....

But I did build a string out of 8190 yesterday. Forgot how nice 8190 is to build with!


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

452x is SK75 dyneema and is blended with vectran. It is a 66% dyneema and 33% vectran blend. 20-24 strands for a compound.

X99 is SK99 dyneema and is blended with vectran. It is a 83% dyneema and 17% vectran blend. 24-28 strands for a compound.

Since X99 is using a stronger dyneema, they can use a lower percentage of vectran and still retain it's no-creep qualities. X99 is slightly smaller in diameter as well and should make a better looking string. I have not used the X99 but would think it would be just as stable as 452x and have a little softer shot. It shouldn't fuzz as much as 452x either. If you take out the vectran out of the X99, then you have the mercury material. Mercury is Sk99 dyneema and I believe it would be very stable as well. The newer dyneema is very good. It is very stable and has a long life. It has great speed and a soft shot. Vectran is a heavier material and has no elasticity. It also is absorbent and will soak up the wax. It can become heavy do to a lot of waxing. But vectran doesn't stretch and creep. It is very stable. When 452x came out, the SK75 dyneema wasn't as strong as today's SK99 dyneema and needed the stability of the vectran added. I personally don't think it is necessary to blend vectran with today's stronger dyneema. I have had no issues with strings built out of today's dyneema.


----------

